# سؤال فى غرف الطلمبات



## احمد عزالعرب (8 سبتمبر 2014)

عندى غرفة طلمبات اقطار الهيدرات 10 بوصه والمكتب الاستشارى موصفها انها تكون upvc عدا القطع طبعا لانه لا يوجد قطع بلاستيك بالاقطار دى 
السوال بئى الكلام ده ينفع ...فنيا ولا لا ....واذا كان ينفع هو احسن ولا السيملس المجلفن افضل فنيا وتكلفه


----------



## م محمد المصرى (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الواضح ان سؤالك بخصوص domestic pump ,,,,,,,,, لايفضل إستخدامUPVC فى حاله مياه التغذيه لانه ضار وخصوصا مع التمدد بمرور المياه الساخنه بس التوصيات الصحيه يفضل PPR.


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (9 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا انت ما عندكش قطع بلاستيك ، هاتركب ازاي؟
طبعا الحديد المجلفن افضل


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (9 سبتمبر 2014)

القطر ده بيركب عليه قطع زهر بتيجى من اى مسبك ...........وبعدين مفيش خطوره من موضوع الميه السخنه لانه مفيش ميه سخنه ..


----------



## moyad (9 سبتمبر 2014)

لازم تتبع المواصفات الفنية وتاخد موافقة الاستشاري.
مواسير p.p.r أغلى من مواسير upvc
مواسير الحديد المجلفن أرخص من مواسير upvc


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (9 سبتمبر 2014)

وماهي طريقة تثبيت الزهر في الpvc ، لزق مثلا ولا جوان ، وهل يوجد انظمة جوان تتحمل ضغط المياه؟


----------



## esameraboud (9 سبتمبر 2014)

طريقة ربط الزهر بالـ pvc عن طريق جوان


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (9 سبتمبر 2014)

الاقطار الكبيرة دى بتكون جوانات ............وبعدين الشبكة بره الغرفه كلها بلاستيك والقطع زهر ....وضغطها وبتستحمل الضغوط عادى مفيش مشكله بس انا بتكلم عن غرفة الطلمبات


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (11 سبتمبر 2014)

وهل الجوان هايستحمل ضغط المضخة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## toktok66 (12 سبتمبر 2014)

على فكره قطر 10" له فتنج -قطع اتصال - وفي مصر شركه مصر الحجاز تصنعها بالطلب - ومفيش مشكله انها غرفه مضخات المهم المواسير بتعمل عند كام بار - بالنسبه لو انت عاوز تشتغل حديد ممكن تربط المواسير البلاستيك مع الحديد ب ميكانيكال كبلنج - ولو عاوزها زهر ممكن 
المجال مفيهوش مستحيل كل حاجه ليها مميزات وعيوب والكمال لله المهم المواصفه طالبه ايه بالضبط


----------



## esameraboud (12 سبتمبر 2014)

بتذكر مواسير الupvc بتتحمل لحد 16 بار تقريبا


----------



## samiribrahim (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اخى عندك حق فان تركيب مواسير بلاستيك سواء pvc,ppr ممنوع داخل غرف المضخات لانها لن تتحمل الاهتزازات الناتجة عن تشغيل وايقاف المضخات وسوف ابحث فى الكود العالمى للاعمال الصحية لتقديم الدليل


----------



## eng_m_fatah (14 سبتمبر 2014)

يوجد مرجع مهم في اي شىء يخص المضخات
Pump station design 
http://en.booksee.org/book/1270197


----------

